# Recommend a Song



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Got a song you think others would like? Post it here.
Comment if you like any songs anyone posts.

Everlong- The foo Fighters

Genre- Rock




Swing Life away- Rise Against

Genre- Hard Rock


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I would say, "always with you, always with me" by Joe Satriani...da man


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hundreds of Thousands- Tony Macalpine
The bit a the end of the solo is the greatest thing I've ever heard .


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i know a great song. i don't remember the title, but it goes:

dum dum de dum dum, dum dum!

or, something like that...

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i know a great song. i don't remember the title, but it goes:
> 
> dum dum de dum dum, dum dum!
> 
> ...


 yea I've heard that one, great song but I really can't remember the title either....


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hehehe...
sweet sweet city woman......

my guitar wants to kill your mama......
Frank Zappa


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lets Make the Water Turn black - Frank Zappa


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Patio Lanterns


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

Highway Star - Deep Purple

Too much time on my hands - Styx

two songs that I never get tired of listening to...enjoy

theyre both in the CR category but styx performs it better then ever live these days


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Styxonthebrain said:


> Highway Star - Deep Purple
> 
> Too much time on my hands - Styx
> 
> ...


If you're a Styx fan then you'd LOVE Lightspeed!

They're coming to Hamilton Oct 13 - at the Convention Centre, I believe.

http://www.lightspeed-rocks.net/ in case you missed my last post about them.

:rockon::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

thx man i listened to a few clips on their site they sound awesome I'm definitly gonna pick up a cd

another recomendation: Minds eye - Wolfmother


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i know a great song. i don't remember the title, but it goes:
> 
> dum dum de dum dum, dum dum!
> 
> ...


Um,Um,Um,Um,Um,Um by Major Lance?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Styxonthebrain said:


> Highway Star - Deep Purple


Another DP tune, Anyone's Daughter


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

"Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonite!"

"Working On A Sex Farm"

-Tap


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Two Elton John Songs-

Burn Down the Mission - Accoustic
Dirty Little Girl - Electric


----------

